# un cable ou adaptateur USB mâle/mâle



## ccciolll (19 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, comme je ne suis pas un gros consmmateur de nouvelle technologie (pour moi le meilleur système de connexion est encore le SCSI (!)) je ne connais pas les termes exactes de ce que je recherche, du coup pas simple de faire une recherche sur le nt ou ailleurs.

Je recherche qqchose de vraiment simple, mais apparemment c'est pas rtépandu, en tout cas je n'en ai pas vu la moindre trace dans les magasins que j'ai visité.

Voilà, j'explique, donc.
J'ai un appareil photo numérique, Polaroid PDC5070, un petit truc pas cher car pour faire des VRAIES photos, je reste avec mon vieil argentique sans auto-focus (je vous l'ai dit, je suis un rétrograde).
Il se connecte par un cable USB plat (je veux dire avec la prise plate classique, comme les premiers usb, pas ces especes d'usb carrés qu'ils ont fait après juste pour pouvoir vendre des adaptateurs et des cables en plus)). LMe câble fourni par le fabricant est donc constitué de 2 prises usb male plates.
Or, je souhaite pouvoir le brancher chez moi et au travail et je n'ai qu'un câble.
Les seuls cables usb plats que je trouve, ce sont des rallonges donc male/femelle.

Alors si qqun sait où trouver une cable qui fasse usb plat male/male ou alors un petit adaptateur male/male que je brancherai au bout de ma rallonge, ce serait le top !
Ou au moins si qqun peut me dire quels termes techniques employer pour faire une recherche sur le net.


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2006)

J'ai trouvé ça : 
http://www.materiel.net/details_USB-AA-18M.html
Il faut chercher un cable USB AA male-male (A c'est pour le connecteur plat, B pour le connecteur carré  )


----------



## ccciolll (19 Mai 2006)

Parfait, c'est ça, merci.

Donc je dois chercher usb A/A ou AA.

Dommage que les frais de prots soient plus élevés que le prix de l'objet !

Je vais voir si je trouve ça près de chez moi.


----------

